# Stryke vs Eifie



## Sandstone-Shadow

[size=+2]*Stryke vs Eifie*[/size]



			
				Arena said:
			
		

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


*Stryke's active squad*

 *Dragonflycave dot com* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade
 *USB Charger* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Saganaki (OPA!!)* the male Magby <Flame Body>
 *Colbur* the genderless Magnemite <Sturdy>
 *Tenorock* the male Nosepass <Magnet Pull>
 *Dent* the male Pansage <Gluttony>


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Sliggoo <Gooey> @ Shell Bell
 *Siradhan* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Kee Berry
 *topping percentage* the male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Tribal Cena of Super Slam* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Sachet
 *meatball* the female Mareep <Static> @ Enigma Berry
 *Super Smile Tomato* the female Darumaka <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Indyelle* the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Air Balloon
 *Gooch* the male Gulpin <Sticky Hold> @ Eviolite
 *plant guy* the male Corphish <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *crab guy* the female Lileep <Storm Drain> @ Lucky Egg

- Stryke sends out
- Eifie sends out and commands
- Stryke commands

(Good luck battlers! :D And let me know if I should change anything!)


----------



## Stryke

Hmm... Dragonflycave dot com, lets give you your first battle. (You can just call him Dotcom)

(And thanks Sandstone, and good luck to you too!)


----------



## Eifie

Good luck, Sandstone-Shadow! Not much has happened in the league since the last test battle I attempted to mentor, so I hope you'll forgive me for copy-pasting my spiel from there instead of rewriting it in different words:



			
				me said:
			
		

> In case you weren't aware, I wanted to direct you to a couple of old threads that you can look through for precedent and stuff if you can't find anything in the Question Box, etc.: the old Attacks and Abilities Guide and the old ASB Rules. A quick search through those might help you find answers to some of your questions, and if not, you are absolutely encouraged to post in the Question Box or ask me about anything you're not entirely sure about. It is always, always better to ask than to proceed with your best guess if you're not 100% sure. Feel free to bombard me with messages!
> 
> Here are some old test battles that you might want to look at:
> 
> JackPK's test battle
> TruetoCheese's test battle
> Vipera Magnifica's test battle
> 
> (Note that Jack was actually a ref in the old league and was taking the test to make sure he was still qualified, so you don't need to worry about holding yourself up to that high a standard.)


I no longer remember what criteria I used to pick those specific test battles, so I'll also throw in Music Dragon's. There are other good examples as well, but this should be more than enough for now.

Let's go, *Super Smile Tomato*! You can call him Tommy for short.



We'll keep things simple to start off. All round, if you see your opponent using anything snatchable, I want you to *Snatch* it. Otherwise, go for *Power-Up Punch*, then *Brick Break*, then *Rock Smash*. If your opponent has clones or you can't hit them, use *Focus Energy*.

*Power-Up Punch / Focus Energy / Snatch ~ Brick Break / Focus Energy / Snatch ~ Rock Smash / Focus Energy / Snatch*


----------



## Stryke

Alrighty then Dotcom, let's start off with a Conversion to Psychic, followed by Reflect and then a Toxic.

*Conversion(Psychic)~Reflect~Toxic*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:
			
		

> Not much has happened in the league since the last test battle I attempted to mentor, so I hope you'll forgive me for copy-pasting my spiel from there instead of rewriting it in different words:


HOW DARE YOU kidding because really I would have done the same thing, why reinvent the wheel?! And thanks!


*Round One*

The world inside the Pokéball was dark, infinite, humming. Green cyberspace lines zoomed by, traveling infinitely fast but never fleeing the confines of the Pokéball. Floating inside of this virtual nothingness was a Porygon, looking everywhere and nowhere as lines of code glowed into and out of existence. Dragonflycave dot com adeptly manipulated the lines as they flew by, twisting them into new phrases and placing more symbols neatly in a line. Dimly, it heard a cry outside of its virtual world and felt a strange tug of gravity as its Pokéball was launched into the air. Dotcom only had an instant to close its eyes - a half-hearted attempt to protect them from the shock of sudden light. Its grumbles at its situation came out as strangled electronic computer blipping sounds. Seeing no opponent yet, Dotcom continued to code, paying no heed to the new field around it.

On the other side of the field in another Trainer's hand was an entirely different Pokéball world. The Darumaka's home was an infinite sandy desert with rolling dunes and distant sandstorms. Super Smile Tomato was already bouncing around, grinning hugely from yellow eyebrow to yellow eyebrow, hearing her name called from outside her Pokéball. As the desert disappeared and the breezy grass field flashed into its place, Tommy cackled with delight and jumped around, looking for her opponent. As she did so, the chill of the light breeze snipped at her, and she briefly recoiled her arms and legs into her body to warm up. 

As Tommy bounced around, Dotcom spared the barest fraction of its concentration to give the Darumaka a quick scan. The Porygon paused: the Darumaka was equally weak to both physical and special attacks, and Dotcom's driver prioritization system faltered. They kicked back in a microsecond later and raised Dotcom's Special Attack. 

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download 
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade 
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Compiling code and missing the tranquil cyberspace [+1 SpAtk]
*Commands*: Conversion (Psychic) ~ Reflect ~ Toxic

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle 
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.) 
*Item*: Zoom Lens 
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Raring to go! 
*Commands*:  Power-Up Punch / Focus Energy / Snatch ~ Brick Break / Focus Energy / Snatch ~ Rock Smash / Focus Energy / Snatch

-----

Tommy bounced to her feet and smiled wickedly at Dotcom. The Porygon ignored her, running lines of code and flipping its irregular polygonal feet, and Tommy let her opportunity to strike first pass by. Patience was hard for the little Darumaka, but she did her best, stamping her feet against the field and leaving little footprints of scorched grass. Finally, she was rewarded when Dotcom's eyes darted over to her; Dotcom decided that this little bouncing fireball might get in the way of its coding, and began shifting its internal DNA towards a typing capable of higher concentration. Immediately, Tommy ceased her bouncing and let a dark, murky glow surround her. Just as Dotcom was tiding up the ends of its internal changes, the sneaky dark glow struck out at the Porygon, briefly wrapping it in a halo of malice, before jolting away from Dotcom and back to Tommy. The strange dark energy wrapped itself around Tommy again, shifting the Darumaka's internal makeup ever so slightly into something Tommy wasn't quite sure she recognized. What was this new power that her dark energy had Snatched for her? Finally she recalled the single attack she knew that matched this, and the new internal changes calmed her and made her think of sleep. Across the field, Dotcom muttered in displeased electric chirps as the entirety of its carefully arranged code disappeared before its eyes. All that work, gone. 

In front of it, the Darumaka stared at Dotcom again, watching for its move. Dotcom wasted no time  - this fire fluff was getting in its way and it was not going to stand for that. Again, Dotcom shifted its focus internally and extended its computing powers to the field around them, planning traceries of a golden dome that would completely cover it and hopefully protect it from Tommy's incessant thievery. It spared the Darumaka only a passing glance, but the contempt in its eyes was clear. Much to Dotcom's dismay, just seconds before it began to draw the dome from the land around it, a second dark aura flashed from Tommy to Dotcom and stole the barrier. Dotcom quipped in anger - now Tommy bounced underneath the golden dome that Dotcom meant to use itself. It flashed her a menacing look and its voice crackled. 

Gleeful at her success so far, Tommy just about launched straight into another attack, but remembered her trainer's orders and waited for a third time. Fed up with this unseemly conduct, Dotcom twisted around and conjured up a horrible glob of poisons brewed from the worst manner of glitches and bugs. With a jerk of its head, Dotcom flung the glob at Tommy, who shrieked as the poisonous mixture sank through her fur and into her blood. She backed away, shuddering and shivering as the poison began to sap at her strength. She flung out in a wild rage at Dotcom, striking it with a hard punch to the side. Dotcom shrugged away, head and legs rotating with annoyance. It hissed and wheeled to face Tommy once more.

-----

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download 
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.) 
*Item*: Up-Grade 
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.) 
*Health*: 93%
*Energy*: 96%
*Status*: Annoyed that its coding keeps getting interrupted [+1 SpAtk]
*Used*:  Nothing (Snatched) ~ Nothing (Snatched) ~ Toxic

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle 
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens 
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 98% 99%
*Energy*: 85% 86%
*Status*: Energized, but feeling a little funny [Psychic-type, Reflect (4 more actions), Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)]
*Used*:  Snatch (Conversion (Psychic)) ~ Snatch (Reflect) ~ Rock Smash​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Tommy waits to see what Dotcom will do, and when Dotcom begins to use Conversion, Tommy sees that she can Snatch it and is able to retroactively move first because Snatch has a +4 priority. Dotcom doesn't do anything.

Tommy's energy:
Snatch: 2%
     Conversion (Psychic): +5%
     Assumption: Protect, etc. cost 2% just to set up, so I assumed the same could go for Snatch.
Total: 7%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
No change

Dotcom's energy
No change

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
No change

*Action Two*

Tommy waits to see what Dotcom will do, and when Dotcom begins to use Reflect, Tommy sees that she can Snatch it and is able to retroactively move first because Snatch has a +4 priority. Dotcom doesn't do anything.

Tommy's energy: 
Snatch: 2%
     Reflect: +1% to set up (5 actions left)
     Assumption: Protect, etc. cost 2% just to set up, so I assumed the same could go for Snatch.
Total: 3%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
No change

Dotcom's energy
No change

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
No change

*Action Three*

Tommy waits to see what Dotcom will do. She sees it starting Toxic and does not start Snatch; because Rock Smash is a normal priority move, Dotcom uses Toxic first, then Tommy uses Rock Smash, taking advantage of its Zoom Lens.

Tommy's energy:
Rock Smash: 3% + 1% (extra effect) 40/20 round up = 2% + 1% (extra effect) = 4% 3%
Reflect: 1% upkeep (Four actions left)
Total: 5% 4%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Rock Smash: 4% x 1.5 (Fighting against Normal) x 1.2 (Hustle) = 7.2% round down = 7%
     50% chance of lowering Defense by one stage: does not lower Defense
     Critical hit (5% chance, roll ≤ 5 for CH): rolled 80, no CH
Total: 7%

Dotcom's energy:
Toxic: 4%
Total: 4%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Toxic: 1% (would have been 2% for the full round, 3% next round)
     Assumption: normally I'll split the damage between all three actions in a round, but since this is the first round and the last action, it'll be 2% on one action it will be 1%
     90% accuracy (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 33, hit
Total: 2% 1%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

Tommy's energy:
100% - 7% (Snatch - Conversion) - 3% (Snatch - Reflect) - 5% 4% (Rock Smash, Reflect) = 85% 86%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
100% - 0% - 0% - 7% (Rock Smash) = 93%

Dotcom's energy:
100% - 0% - 0% - 4% (Toxic) = 96%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
100% - 0% - 0% - 2% 1% (Toxic poisoning) = 98% 99%




*Notes*:


Speed order: Dragonflycave dot com (40) < Super Smile Tomato (50)
According to Bulbapedia, Download automatically raises Special Attack if the opponent's Defense and Special Defense are the same. ASB precedent says it's random, but random got Dotcom a Special Attack increase anyway, so.
In general, I hope that was okay! It took me longer than I thought it would, but once I get the hang of the general order of things, I think the next one shouldn't take as long. Let me know if there are any issues and I'll be happy to correct them!
*Stryke *commands first


----------



## Eifie

Your writeup is quite nice. You might have wanted to describe Dotcom's Special Attack increase as its systems boosting its concentration or something (idk) instead of flat-out saying they increased its Special Attack, but given that it's a robot thing anyway, either way works.

Good job on remembering to dock Tommy's energy each action for the Reflect upkeep. The energy cost for Rock Smash in the database already takes its extra effect into account, so Rock Smash should only have costed 3% energy. (In general, you probably want to briefly verify each energy cost you take from the db using the formula in the Damage and Energy guide, though I think most mistakes in the db have been taken care of now.)

Since Tommy was only poisoned on the last action of the round, she should only have taken a fraction of the poison damage, in this case 1%. The damage will still increase for next round as normal (i.e. you don't have to take into account the fact that she was poisoned on the third action and shift the damage for all successive rounds back). So next round she'll take 3% damage total from poison.

I need to check with MF on whether the base power increase from Hustle should result in a proportional energy cost increase. This is the case for other abilities that affect base power such as Torrent, but in this case I think Hustle's accuracy drop already balances that out so that there's no need for an energy penalty.

I'm in a bit of a hurry so I'll check again tonight in case I missed something, but everything looks good aside from those minor things I pointed out. Well done! Stryke, you can go ahead and command.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> The energy cost for Rock Smash in the database already takes its extra effect into account, so Rock Smash should only have costed 3% energy. (In general, you probably want to briefly verify each energy cost you take from the db using the formula in the Damage and Energy guide, though I think most mistakes in the db have been taken care of now.)


Oh, I see! Updated. Yeah, I should probably just verify all of them. 



> Since Tommy was only poisoned on the last action of the round, she should only have taken a fraction of the poison damage, in this case 1%. The damage will still increase for next round as normal (i.e. you don't have to take into account the fact that she was poisoned on the third action and shift the damage for all successive rounds back). So next round she'll take 3% damage total from poison.


Noted and changed!



> I need to check with MF on whether the base power increase from Hustle should result in a proportional energy cost increase. This is the case for other abilities that affect base power such as Torrent, but in this case I think Hustle's accuracy drop already balances that out so that there's no need for an energy penalty.


Okay, I'll leave it for now and change it if the balancing out doesn't count.

As a side note, does Hustle affect the accuracy of non-damaging attacks?



> I'm in a bit of a hurry so I'll check again tonight in case I missed something, but everything looks good aside from those minor things I pointed out. Well done! Stryke, you can go ahead and command.


:D Thanks Eifie!


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> As a side note, does Hustle affect the accuracy of non-damaging attacks?


I was so sure that there was someplace in the db where it specified _damaging_ attacks, but somehow there isn't. It does not affect non-damaging attacks. I'll have that clarified.

Also, now that I'm in less of a hurry I went over all the calculations again and yes, everything looks fine.


----------



## M&F

Eifie said:


> I need to check with MF on whether the base power increase from Hustle should result in a proportional energy cost increase.


No, although this is sort of an informal decision at this point and eventually I should really set out to lay down some specific rules on when there's supposed to be a proportional energy cost increase.


----------



## Stryke

Excellent excellent... this is proceeding well.

Dot-com, let's take advantage of Tommy's new psychic type by using Signal Beam, then Shadow Ball! And for the final attack, let's *tri* to inflict more status conditions with Tri Attack! If Tommy uses a move that's primary effect is stat-raising or  lowering, use Agility, and if she uses Snatch, convert to Flying type. 

*Signal Beam/Agility/Conversion(Flying)~Shadow Ball/Agility/Conversion(Flying)~Tri Attack/Agility/Conversion(Flying)*


----------



## Eifie

Nah, man. That Toxic was pretty nice, you know? Let's have more of it. *Encore*, Dotcom, encore! Then, Tommy, let's hit them hard with two *Focus Punch*es. If for some reason Dotcom isn't Encored, let's try to *Mimic* that Conversion, and if you can't do that or already have, go with *Facade*. Wait for your opponent to move before using Facade, though.

*Encore ~ Focus Punch / Mimic (Conversion) / Facade ~ Focus Punch / Mimic (Conversion) / Facade*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Two*

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: 93%
*Energy*: 96%
*Status*: Annoyed that its coding keeps getting interrupted [+1 SpAtk]
*Commands*:  Signal Beam/Agility/Conversion(Flying)~Shadow Ball/Agility/Conversion(Flying)~Tri Attack/Agility/Conversion(Flying)

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 99%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Energized, but feeling a little funny [Psychic-type, Reflect (4 more actions), Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)]
*Commands*: Encore ~ Focus Punch / Mimic (Conversion) / Facade ~ Focus Punch / Mimic (Conversion) / Facade

-----

Tommy had recoiled her arms and legs back into her body to try and burn away the shuddering chill of the poison, but she sprang back into action on the next round. She hopped up to the Porygon and started clapping her little hands together, creating little sparks of fire and cheering. _What a great Poison attack! The best!_ Dotcom's commands were compiling in neat lines and conditionals in its minds' eye, but its programming paused: the little Darumaka really liked Toxic that much? _Wow._ Well, maybe Dotcom could take this opportunity to show off a bit. Yes, it COULD manipulate nature in such a way. Dotcom conjured up another slimy glob of toxins and launched it at Tommy, who again shivered deeply but forced a delighted smile onto her face.

Tommy's smile turned devious again, and she settled into a low crouch, turning her eyes away from Dotcom and concentrating. Under her breath, she whispered mantras of strength and determination, and her fists began to glow with a powerful light. Across the field, Dotcom twirled its head and legs and crafted another toxin glob, flinging it at the Darumaka and making shrill chiming sounds. _Look at how technology rules nature!_ the little Porygon cried cheerfully. The poison washed over Tommy, but had no further effect; she merely lifted her gleaming eyes and gave a brief snort of amusement before releasing a savage cry. Tommy leaped through the air, words of power aglow in her mind, and struck Dotcom down so hard that its head, legs, and body all lost gravity to each other; the pieces tumbled several lengths down the field. Dotcom's vision went all static as the world spun. There was a dent in the side of its polygonal face, quickly restored by its internal programming. Dotcom's pieces floated slowly back together and it ran a quick internal calibration, making sure everything was functional. Tommy cheered, both joyous and mocking the Porygon.

The truth dawned upon Dotcom with all the fury of the worst kind of computer-crashing thunderstorms. _Why, the insolent little firebug!_ How DARE it pull such a heist against it?! Dotcom fired up all internal controls, code blazing in fury. Why, once the little fireball picked a move, it would PAY. It hovered, cursing in short, furious blips and squiggly symbols. Laughing maniacally, Tommy remembered its own orders and waited as well, skipping past the weird attack order that she'd never done before and selecting the final one. Dotcom, deciding not to play this waiting game with Tommy, unleashed a blinding triple beam of light that struck Tommy down to the ground. Motes of red, blue, and yellow energy zapped the Darumaka, but none of them stuck to inflict further damage and instead faded away into the air. Tommy retaliated with a savage yell and pummeled the Porygon with her tiny fists, the poison soaking into her skin fueling her violence.

-----

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: 53% (capped)
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Enraged and ready for revenge [+1 SpAtk]
*Used*:  Toxic ~ Toxic ~ Tri Attack

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 85% 84%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Gleeful and still snickering at her trickery [Psychic-type, Reflect (1 more action), Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)]
*Used*: Encore ~ Focus Punch ~ Facade​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Tommy moves first and uses Encore. Dotcom was going to use Signal Beam, but is so flattered that it uses Toxic again instead, which doesn't affect Tommy any more than it already has.

Tommy's energy:
Encore: 4%
Reflect upkeep: 1% [3 more actions]
Total: 5%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
No change
Total: 0%

Dotcom's energy
Toxic: 4%
90% accuracy (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 64, hit
Total: 4%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Toxic damage: 1% [3% round total]
Total: 1%

*Action Two*

Tommy moves first and uses Focus Punch because Dotcom is under the effects of Encore. While Tommy is prepping Focus Punch, Dotcom uses Toxic once more. This still doesn't affect Tommy. Tommy uses Focus Punch, with both Hustle and the Zoom Lens taking effect, the latter because she's moving after her opponent.

Tommy's energy:
Focus Punch: (150 + 20) / 20 = 8.5% round up = 9%
Reflect upkeep: 1% [2 more actions]
Total: 10%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Focus Punch: 15% x 1.2 (Hustle) x 1.5 (Fighting to Normal) = 27%
Critical Hit (5% chance, roll ≤ 5 for CH): rolled 15, no CH
Total: 27%

Dotcom's energy
Toxic: 4%
90% accuracy (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 38, hit
Total: 4%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Toxic damage: 1% [3% round total]
Total: 1%

*Action Three*

Dotcom realizes it was deceived when it gets punched in the face. Tommy, in this case, realizes that Dotcom is no longer under the effects of Encore. Tommy, noting this, tries to use Mimic, but Darumaka can't use Mimic so she skips to Facade. She has to move after Dotcom to do this, though. Dotcom, who has an implicit "wait to see what she does" order, sees her not moving and decides to go for it with Tri Attack anyway.

Tommy's energy:
Facade: (140 + 20)/20 = 8%
Reflect upkeep: 1% [1 more action]
Total: 9%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Facade: 14% (doubled because of poison) x 1.2 (Hustle) = 16.8 down = 16%
Total: 16%

Dotcom's energy
Tri Attack: 80/20 = 4% - 1% (STAB)
Total: 3%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Tri Attack: 8% + 8/4 = 2% (STAB) + 1% (+1 SpAtk) +1 (Up-Grade) = 11% 12%
20% chance of status condition (roll ≤ 20 for condition, rolled 95) = no condition
Toxic damage: 1% [3% round total]
Total: 12% 13%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

Tommy's energy:
86% - 5% (Encore and Reflect upkeep) - 10% (Focus Punch and Reflect upkeep) - 9% (Facade and Reflect upkeep) = 62%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
93% - 0% - 27% (Focus Punch) - 16% (Facade) = 53% (capped)

Dotcom's energy:
96% - 4% (Toxic) - 4% (Toxic) - 3% (Tri Attack) = 85%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
99% - 1% (Toxic) - 1% (Toxic) - 12% 13% (Tri Attack and Toxic) = 85% 84%




*Notes*:


Speed order: Dragonflycave dot com (40) < Super Smile Tomato (50)
Darumaka can't learn Mimic, so Tommy didn't use it. She took heed of the "if you can't do that" in her commands and moved on to Facade.
Dotcom's orders gave it instructions based on Tommy's moves, but didn't explicitly say "wait." Because of this, I gave Dotcom a 50% chance of attacking without waiting to see what Tommy did (roll ≤ 50 for Dotcom attacking anyway, rolled 34), and Dotcom did attack. (I figure that's an okay way to handle that, but let me know if I should have done it differently or if I was really misinterpreting commands.)
Tommy noticed that Dotcom was no longer Encored because Eifie asked me to do that, in order to force Tommy's conditionals and test if I let Darumaka use a move it didn't know. For other refs looking at this, don't take this as precedent; I posted about it in the Question Box and whatever answer it gets there should take precedent over this. 
Dotcom's damage hit the cap in action three
*Eifie* commands first


----------



## Eifie

Hehe, very good! I wasn't expecting you to figure out both my tricks (Encore ending early and Tommy not learning Mimic), but you've done excellently. Rolling for crits and checking that each Pokémon actually learns the moves it's using are probably the easiest things to forget to do; even experienced refs slip up there occasionally.

Your writeup is again good, better than last round's, even. Good work on noticing the damage cap, though you should also indicate that Dotcom hit the cap somewhere more visible. I personally put a note in the end-of-round notes saying on which action a Pokémon hit the damage cap, and also write that the damage was capped next to its health in the end-of-round status. You forgot to add a point of damage to Tri Attack because of Dotcom's Up-Grade, but that's the only mistake I see, and it's an easy one to make.

Keep it up and I should be able to approve you within a few rounds! Commands to come later, because I'm writing this in the lab while I should be working, heheh.

(By the way, Stryke, feel free to speak up if you ever notice anything amiss (though don't feel obligated to look at the calculations if you don't feel like it). I nearly missed the Up-Grade thing.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Thanks! :D

Ah, I did forget about Up-Grade. I'm going out of town for the weekend and I'm just about headed for the door - I'll fix it in the final status and update the formatting of the caps and whatnot when I get back on Sunday!


----------



## Eifie

Oh, one more thing. You should also put in a note about how you had Tommy notice that Dotcom was no longer Encored specifically because I asked you to do so regardless of MF's ruling (because I wanted to see if you would notice that Tommy doesn't learn Mimic), so that if MF decides otherwise, other refs won't take this battle as precedent.

(Commands this evening, I hope.)


----------



## Eifie

All right, Tommy, you're doing great. Let's *Taunt* our opponent to make sure they can't get up to anything tricky this round, then test out your *Hidden Power* and end with *Flare Blitz*, waiting for your opponent to move before you attack. If your opponent is Protecting, *make as many clones as you can*.

*Taunt / Double Team (max clones) ~ Hidden Power / Double Team (max clones) ~ Flare Blitz / Double Team (max clones)*

(SS: Normally, when the effects of a move or ability are changed in the middle of a battle, the referee should continue to use the old effects for the duration of the battle unless both battlers agree to use the new ones. I don't particularly care whether we use the old or new version of Hustle, so it's up to Stryke.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> (SS: Normally, when the effects of a move or ability are changed in the middle of a battle, the referee should continue to use the old effects for the duration of the battle unless both battlers agree to use the new ones. I don't particularly care whether we use the old or new version of Hustle, so it's up to Stryke.)


For clarification, originally it read "all moves get x 1.2 base power and - 20% accuracy," and now it's "all physical damaging moves get x 1.2 base power and - 20% accuracy?" I was originally taking it into account only for damaging moves, and I don't think Tommy's used a special damaging move yet. If we use the old version, would Hustle be affecting also special damaging moves, or affecting ALL moves (so non-damaging things would get an accuracy drop)?

Stryke, let me know if you have a preference! :D


----------



## Eifie

It'll be affecting all damaging moves.


----------



## Stryke

Eh, I think I'll go with the new version of Hustle, if you don't mind.

So, the only move that wasn't overwritten by encore was the one I made a pun about? This must be a sign. More puns must be made.

I still want to take advantage of Tommy's psychic type, so lets keep him in the dark by using *Shadow Ball*, then tri to inflict a status condition again and use *Tri Attack*, then, well, let's use *Conversion to water*.

*Shadow Ball~Tri Attack~Conversion (Water)*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Three*

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Enraged and ready for revenge [+1 SpAtk]
*Commands*: Shadow Ball ~ Tri Attack ~ Conversion (Water)

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Gleeful and still snickering at her trickery [Psychic-type, Reflect (1 more action), Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)]
*Commands*:  Taunt / Double Team (max clones) ~ Hidden Power / Double Team (max clones) ~ Flare Blitz / Double Team (max clones)

-----

Tommy bounced straight into action, leering at the enraged Porygon and making funny faces at it. _Ha!_ Tommy cried. _You FELL for it!_ For effect, she let herself roll around on the ground, clutching her stomach as she laughed and leaving scorched grass in her wake. _Betcha STILL can't hit me!_ Hearing this impudence, Dotcom screeched a frustrated dial-tone sound. It sank closer to the ground and lowered its head, eyes flashing. Muttering darkly under its breath, it haphazardly created a sphere of ghostly energy. That would show her for stealing its attack so long ago. Dotcom darted forward and flung the dark sphere into motion and it burst against Tommy, filling her ears with horrid ghostly whispers and cries. As she dug her toes into the ground, comforting herself with its solid presence, the golden barrier around her flickered and faded.

Her smile faltering just a bit, Tommy looked up at Dotcom and exercised her patience again. Tired of any form of patience or chivalry, Dotcom pulled a recent attack back into the workspace and unleashed twining, triplet beams of blue, yellow, and red. It scanned a bit of Tommy's internal code and aimed for her immune system, hoping to cause extra damage. The beams struck Tommy hard and she squeaked in pain, but Dotcom's immune-targeting system wasn't quite foolproof yet. Fuming, Dotcom filed a few quick error logs for later use, scratching them into cyberspace with sweeping, angry keystrokes. As the triple-colored beam faded behind her, Tommy sought deep into her own inner world of energy. At the same time, she contemplated a bit of her own meaning and purpose. This Psychic-typing really seemed like her thing, except when her thing was rushing madly into motion. Hmm. Perhaps she could train herself out of it. Around her, glowing orbs of energy spun in a frenzy, their glow seeming to come from within Tommy's contemplation. Their multi-colored, shifting presence suddenly flashed into one: an eerie, chittering aura like the creek of wood behind you, in a dark cabin, in the middle of the woods. She smiled. Now it was _Dotcom's_ turn to hear the voices. But to her dismay, her haunting attack drifted right off of Dotcom - clearly it was too rational to believe in ghosts.

Dotcom was becoming used to moving first. It screeched and glared at the Darumaka, her insulting words still crawling under its shiny, metallic skin. She would pay. But first, it looked at her fiery presence and thought that the heat might damage its delicate machinery. Focusing inward, Dotcom tried to rearrange its coding to one that would better resist fire, but no matter how hard it tried, it couldn't get the Darumaka's rudeness out of its head. It gave up trying to concentrate and retorted to flinging itself at Tommy instead, battering her with sharp points and hitting itself in the process too. Lost in her own ineffective plans, Tommy sighed. So much for deep, contemplative thought. With a quick, carefree shrug, Tommy abandoned all thoughts of peaceful meditation and embraced her true, fiery self, letting flames blaze about her in a chaotic storm. Now this was _battle!_ Letting out a warrior's cry, Tommy leaped at Dotcom and crashed into it, dragging them both to the ground and igniting a wide line of grass. As the flames flickered out, leaving behind a scorched patch, Tommy limped away from Dotcom. Dotcom shook itself and rose higher, above the thin smoke and finally filing away Tommy's cruel words. 

-----

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: 39% 37%
*Energy*: 78% 75%
*Status*: Letting go of hurt feelings (but reprogramming to enact justice) [+1 SpAtk]
*Used*:  Shadow Ball ~ Tri Attack ~ Nothing Struggle (Taunted)

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 50% 45% (capped) 44%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Was feeling really peaceful, but decided that wild and chaotic is more fun [Psychic-type, Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round)]
*Used*: Taunt ~ Hidden Power ~ Flare Blitz​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Tommy moves first and uses Taunt. (Because Protect is a +4 priority move, Tommy would know right away if Dotcom was using it because it would be the first thing to happen. Therefore, Tommy doesn't use Double Team because Dotcom didn't use Protect.) For the following three actions, Dotcom can only use damaging attacks. Dotcom uses Shadow Ball, which is unhindered by Taunt. Tommy's Reflect fades at the end of this action.

Tommy's energy:
Taunt: 4%
Reflect upkeep: 1% [no more actions]
Total: 5%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
No change
Total: 0%

Dotcom's energy
Shadow Ball: (80/20) = 4%
Total: 4%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Shadow Ball: 8% + 1% (+1 SpAtk) x 1.5 (Ghost to Psychic) + 1% (Up-Grade) = 14.5% round down = 14%
20% chance of lowering Tommy's Special Defense (roll ≤ 20 for lowered SpDf): rolled 83, no lowered SpDf
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 42, no CH
Toxic damage: 1% [4% round total]
Total: 15%

*Action Two*

Tommy waits for Dotcom to attack. Dotcom uses Tri Attack. Tommy uses Hidden Power.

Tommy's energy:
Hidden Power: 60/20 = 3%
Hidden Power's type (from 1 = Bug to 17 = Water, types in alphabetical order and skipping Normal): rolled 9 out of 17, Ghost-type
Total: 3%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Hidden Power: 0% (Ghost is ineffective against Normal)
Total: 0%

Dotcom's energy
Tri Attack: 80/20 = 4% - 1% (STAB)
Total: 3%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Tri Attack: 8% + 8/4 = 2% (STAB) + 1% (+1 SpAtk) + 1% (Up-Grade) = 12%
20% chance of status condition (roll ≤ 20 for condition): rolled 62, no status condition
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 76, no CH
Toxic damage: 2% [4% round total]
Total: 14%

*Action Three*

Tommy waits for Dotcom to attack. Dotcom tries to use Conversion but is under the effects of Taunt and cannot because Conversion is a non-damaging attack. It does nothing uses Struggle instead. Tommy uses Flare Blitz.

Tommy's energy:
Flare Blitz: (120+20/20) = 7%
Total: 7%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Flare Blitz: 12% x 1.2 (Hustle) = 14.4% round down = 14%
10% chance of burn (roll ≤ 10 for condition): rolled 71, no burn
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 75, no CH
Struggle recoil: 6/4 = 1.5% round up = 2%
Total: 14% 16%

Dotcom's energy
No change
Struggle: 50/20 = 2.5% round up = 3% 
Total: 0% 3%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Flare Blitz recoil: 14/3 = 4.667% round up = 5%
Toxic damage: 1% [4% round total]
Struggle: 5% + 1% (Up-Grade) = 6%
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 58, no CH
Total: 6% 12%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

Tommy's energy:
62% - 5% (Taunt and Reflect upkeep) - 3% (Hidden Power) - 7% (Flare Blitz) = 47%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
53% - 0% - 0% (Ghost Hidden Power) - 14% 16% (Flare Blitz and Struggle recoil) = 39% 37%

Dotcom's energy:
85% - 4% (Shadow Ball) - 3% (Tri Attack) - 0% 3% (Struggle) = 78% 75%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
85% - 15% (Shadow Ball and Toxic poisoning) - 14% (Tri Attack and Toxic poisoning) - 6% 12% (Struggle, Flare Blitz recoil, and Toxic poisoning) = 50% 45% (capped) 44% because self-damage does not count towards cap




*Notes*:


Speed order: Dragonflycave dot com (40) < Super Smile Tomato (50)
Tommy's Snatched Reflect ended after the first action.
Tommy rolled a random Ghost-typing on her Hidden Power, which is unfortunate for her since Dotcom's still a Normal type.
Flare Blitz would have received STAB benefits but Tommy's been Converted to Psychic type.
Conversion is a non-damaging attack and due to the Taunt, Dotcom couldn't use it and used Struggle instead. The Taunt wore off at the end of this round. 
Struggle is listed as Normal-type in the Database, but I'm pretty sure it's been typeless damage since Gen II. I didn't apply STAB for it but can fix it if need be. 
With the addition of Struggle, Tommy hit the damage cap on action 3, but it didn't actually change the numbers - she took exactly 40%. just kidding because of Dotcom's Up-Grade, she took 41% damage and had it capped at 40%. So, her health should be 45%. Tommy didn't hit the damage cap because her self-inflicted damage from Flare Blitz doesn't count to the cap total, so she's technically below the cap and has ended at 44% health.
I should stop doing these late at night because sometimes I look at words and they don't seem like words! Let me know if I missed something important. 
*Stryke* commands first


----------



## Eifie

Hee hee! Good work on not rolling for the Normal-type for Hidden Power. Normally, when a Taunted Pokémon is given no offensive commands, it'll resort to Struggle rather than do nothing. That's probably the best way to handle it here. Fix that and I think you're good for this round.

I'm having a bit of a dilemma in that I seem to have exhausted all of Darumaka's capabilities for causing interesting situations... so your approval will probably have to wait until a round or two after I've sent out my next Pokémon, if you keep up the good work!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Hee hee! Good work on not rolling for the Normal-type for Hidden Power. Normally, when a Taunted Pokémon is given no offensive commands, it'll resort to Struggle rather than do nothing. That's probably the best way to handle it here. Fix that and I think you're good for this round.


Ah! Fixed. I wasn't 100% sure how to treat Struggle - it's listed as a Normal-type move, but doesn't it typically deal type-less damage? As such, I didn't apply STAB but did apply Dotcom's Up-Grade. 



> I'm having a bit of a dilemma in that I seem to have exhausted all of Darumaka's capabilities for causing interesting situations... so your approval will probably have to wait until a round or two after I've sent out my next Pokémon, if you keep up the good work!


:D Works for me!


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Ah! Fixed. I wasn't 100% sure how to treat Struggle - it's listed as a Normal-type move, but doesn't it typically deal type-less damage? As such, I didn't apply STAB but did apply Dotcom's Up-Grade.


Right, it's typeless. In the game data it's technically listed as Normal-type, and the stuff in the database is just ripped directly from the games, but it does actually inflict typeless damage.

Also, I'm now suddenly having a feeling that I've actually charged 1% recoil for Struggle before (i.e. rounding down)... I'm just gonna go check on that recoil damage thing because it's just totally escaping me right now.


----------



## Eifie

Whoops! I didn't actually look at the changed numbers when I posted earlier. Self-inflicted damage ignores the damage cap, so the 5% recoil Tommy took from Flare Blitz doesn't count towards the 40% needed for her to hit the damage cap. So she should have taken the full damage from Struggle, putting her health at 44%.

(Stryke, it's fine for you to command now.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Ah gotcha, I didn't realize self-inflicted damage didn't count. Does that encompass confusion damage as well as recoil damage?

Fixed.


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Ah gotcha, I didn't realize self-inflicted damage didn't count. Does that encompass confusion damage as well as recoil damage?
> 
> Fixed.


Yes. It also includes the halving of health from using Ghost-type curse and the health costs of Substitute and Belly Drum .


----------



## Stryke

OK then...

Dotcom, if they attack, lets *Tri Attack* them into oblivion. If they use a move that has a primary effect of stat raising, use *Recover*, then *Magnet Rise*, then a *Conversion to Electric*. And if its a move that docent fall into either of these categories, then put on your *Magic Coat!* 

*Tri Attack/Recover/Magic Coat~Tri Attack/Magnet Rise/Magic Coat~Tri Attack/Conversion (Electric)/Magic Coat*


----------



## Eifie

All right, if it's a battle of attrition they want, they've got one. Go with *Facade*, then *Superpower*, then *Brick Break*. Wait for your opponent to move each action, as usual.

Sorry for the boring round, SS... I'm eager to move on to my next and hopefully more interesting Pokémon, hehe.

*Facade ~ Superpower ~ Brick Break*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Four*

*Stryke* (OO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: 39% 37%
*Energy*: 78% 75%
*Status*: Letting go of hurt feelings (but reprogramming to enact justice) [+1 SpAtk]
*Commands*:  Tri Attack/Recover/Magic Coat~Tri Attack/Magnet Rise/Magic Coat~Tri Attack/Conversion (Electric)/Magic Coat

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 50% 44%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Was feeling really peaceful, but decided that wild and chaotic is more fun [Psychic-type, Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round)]
*Commands*:  Facade ~ Superpower ~ Brick Break

-----

Dotcom drifted around its end of the battlefield. Internal fans whirred, cooling off its anger as its newest commands flashed up onto its mind screen. With instructions to choose a move based on Tommy's move, it waited, alert. Mildly, it chirped in annoyance. Tommy was the faster Pokemon and her refusal to move first was getting on its nerves. _Let's see HER make the first move for once,_ Dotcom mused as it steadfastly waited. On the other end of the field, Tommy bounced with impatience. Waiting was so hard! Her blood pounded through her veins - she wanted to move, move, move. None of this waiting! Forgetting her recent meditative contemplations and the Zoom Lens she carried, Tommy's face fell from its happy smile and lunged for Dotcom. With each punch she delivered, she cried out for every ache and hurt she'd experienced in this battle. She threw in just a couple of extra punches as the poison beat through her pulse again. Satisfied, Dotcom blasted her with another triple beam of light, knocking the little Darumaka back to her own end of the field.

Dotcom cringed at its new wounds, determined to wait again. That wasn't so bad, it thought to itself, but in the corner of its mind, alarm sensors were beginning to flash. It tried vainly to ignore this and concentrate. Across the way and filled with the rage of battle, Tommy summoned every ounce of strength she had left. It built and built until the Darumaka seemed twice her real size with fury, fur, and fire, and with a giant's battlecry, she _walloped_ the Porygon out of the air. Again its body pieces scattered across the field, and the three different colored lights it unleashed next each came from a different place. Klaxons and error tones were pounding through its head, popups that it couldn't close, strange progress bars as emergency systems tried frantically to boot up. Dotcom's pieces spun shakily back together, vibrating and occasionally losing gravity. Tommy shook off the colored lights, not feeling so great herself.

As Dotcom dealt with its failing programming, it realized its conditionals had been covered up by all of the alert messages and popup programs. What was it supposed to wait for? It couldn't remember. All it could boot up was the recently-run attack, and while Tommy tried for patience, Dotcom unleashed a third beam of braided light, giving the attack all it had. The lights struck Tommy viciously and the Darumaka staggered. None of the lights had brought her to her knees before, but suddenly Tommy was feeling very, very wrong. With one last burst of energy, she checked her Zoom Lens and pounded away at Dotcom once more. _Bang, bang - BANG_ went her fists on Dotcom's side.

Dotcom's alert messages and loading screens froze. It shook its head, trying to get them back online, but to no avail. The Porygon's gravity system quivered and slowly, slowly disengaged. With a quiet, sad chirp, Dotcom's pieces all tumbled to the ground and its mind screen lapsed into static.

Tommy watched Dotcom fall and gave a pleased shout. But just as she did so, her injuries and her poison shook her again, and she carefully sat down, pulling her arms and legs back into her body while she waited for the next Pokemon.

-----

*Stryke* (XO)

Dragonflycave dot com the genderless Porygon
*Speed*: 40
*Ability*: Download
(Raises the attack stat corresponding to the opponents' weaker base defense by one inherent stage upon entering battle.)
*Item*: Up-Grade
(Raises moves' final damage by 1%. Only works for Porygon. Helps Porygon evolve.)
*Health*: *0% - Knocked Out!* (capped)
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Hopefully it saved its work before the unexpected crash. _Knocked Out._ [+1 SpAtk]
*Used*: Tri Attack ~ Tri Attack ~ Tri Attack

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 4% (capped)
*Energy*: 25%
*Status*: Feeling awfully weak. [-1 Attack, -1 Defense, Psychic-type, Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round)]
*Used*: Facade ~ Superpower ~ Brick Break​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Dotcom's conditionals depend on Tommy's move, but Tommy is waiting to attack second. Dotcom has a 50% chance to give up waiting and attack first, using the first option in the set of conditionals.

Dotcom's decision: 50% chance of giving up waiting for Tommy to move and attacking anyway (roll ≤ 50 for Dotcom giving up and moving first, roll > 50 for Dotcom sticking to its conditionals and waiting to see what Tommy does, forcing Tommy to move first): rolled 93, Dotcom sticks to its conditionals and waits, resulting in Tommy moving first (Zoom Lens no longer applies) and using Facade. Dotcom follows with Tri Attack.

Tommy's energy:
Facade: (140+20)/20 = 8% (status condition)
Total: 8%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Facade: 14% x 1.2 (Hustle) = 16.8% round down = 16%
80% accuracy (Hustle) (roll ≤ 80 for hit): rolled 39, hit
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 85, no CH
Total: 16%

Dotcom's energy
Tri Attack: 80/20 = 4% - 1% (STAB)
Total: 3%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Tri Attack: 8% + 8/4 = 2% (STAB) + 1% (+1 SpAtk) + 1% (Up-Grade) = 12%
20% chance of status condition (roll ≤ 20 for condition): rolled 44, no status condition
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 70, no CH
Toxic poisoning: 2% (5% round total)
Total: 14%

*Action Two*

Dotcom's conditionals depend on Tommy's move, but Tommy is waiting to attack second. Dotcom has a 50% chance to give up waiting and attack first, using the first option in the set of conditionals. 

Dotcom's decision: 50% chance of giving up waiting for Tommy to move and attacking anyway (roll ≤ 50 for Dotcom giving up and moving first, roll > 50 for Dotcom sticking to its conditionals and waiting to see what Tommy does, forcing Tommy to move first): rolled 67, Dotcom sticks to its conditionals and waits, resulting in Tommy moving first (Zoom Lens no longer applies) and using Superpower. Dotcom follows with Tri Attack.

Other notes: After using Superpower, Tommy's Attack and Defense are lowered by 1 stage. Because Tommy moved first, this came into effect for Dotcom's next Tri Attack (or would, if Tri Attack was a physical move).

Tommy's energy:
Superpower: (120+20)/20 = 7%
Total: 7%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Superpower: 12% x 1.2 (Hustle) x 1.5 (Fighting to Normal) = 21.6% round down = 21%
80% accuracy (Hustle) (roll ≤ 80 for hit): rolled 44, hit
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 62, no CH
(Tommy's Attack and Defense are each -1)
Total: 21%

Dotcom's energy
Tri Attack: 80/20 = 4% - 1% (STAB)
Total: 3%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Tri Attack: 8% + 8/4 = 2% (STAB) + 1% (+1 SpAtk) + 1% (Up-Grade) = 12%
20% chance of status condition (roll ≤ 20 for condition): rolled 48, no status condition
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 20, no CH
Toxic poisoning: 1% (5% round total)
Total: 13%

*Action Three*

Dotcom's conditionals depend on Tommy's move, but Tommy is waiting to attack second. Dotcom has a 50% chance to give up waiting and attack first, using the first option in the set of conditionals. 

Dotcom's decision: 50% chance of giving up waiting for Tommy to move and attacking anyway (roll ≤ 50 for Dotcom giving up and moving first, roll > 50 for Dotcom sticking to its conditionals and waiting to see what Tommy does, forcing Tommy to move first): rolled 36, Dotcom gives up and moves first, using Tri Attack. Tommy follows with Brick Break.

Tommy's energy:
Brick Break: 75/20 = 3.75% round up = 4%
Total: 7%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Brick Break: 7.5% - 1% (-1 Attack) = 6.5% x 1.2 (Hustle) x 1.5 (Fighting to Normal) = 11.7% round down = 11%
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 94, no CH
Total: 11%

Dotcom's energy
Tri Attack: 80/20 = 4% - 1% (STAB)
Total: 3%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
Tri Attack: 8% + 8/4 = 2% (STAB) + 1% (+1 SpAtk) + 1% (Up-Grade) = 12%
20% chance of status condition (roll ≤ 20 for condition): rolled 30, no status condition
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 90, no CH
Toxic poisoning: 2% (5% round total)
Total: 14%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

Tommy's energy:
47% - 8% (Facade) - 7% (Superpower) - 7% (Brick Break) = 25%

Dotcom's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
37% - 16% (Facade) - 21% (Superpower) - 11% (Brick Break) = 0% (capped and knocked out on action three)

Dotcom's energy:
75% - 3% (Tri Attack) - 3% (Tri Attack) - 3% (Tri Attack) = 66%

Tommy's health/Dotcom's damage dealt:
44% - 14% (Tri Attack and Toxic poisoning) - 13% (Tri Attack and Toxic poisoning) - 14% (Tri Attack and Toxic Poisoning) = 4% (capped on action three)




*Notes*:


Speed order: Super Smile Tomato (50) stands alone.
Dotcom's orders gave it instructions based on Tommy's moves, but didn't explicitly say "wait." Because of this, I gave Dotcom a 50% chance of attacking without waiting to see what Tommy did and a 50% chance of waiting it out, forcing Tommy to move first.
Dotcom and Tommy both hit the damage cap on action three (but it didn't matter for Dotcom because even the damage cap exceeded its remaining health).
Sorry for the increasingly slow-ish reffings :|
*Stryke* sends out, *Eifie* commands first, and then *Stryke* commands.


----------



## Eifie

Hehe! Very nice! I especially enjoyed the write-up this round. Your pre-round stats have the wrong value for Tommy's health (50% instead of the fixed 44% from last round), but everything else looks good from a quick once-over. (As usual, I'm in a hurry, so I'll look again later. But for now, Stryke can feel free to send out.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Hehe! Very nice! I especially enjoyed the write-up this round.


:D Thanks! I enjoyed writing it hehe.



> Your pre-round stats have the wrong value for Tommy's health (50% instead of the fixed 44% from last round), but everything else looks good from a quick once-over. (As usual, I'm in a hurry, so I'll look again later. But for now, Stryke can feel free to send out.)


Gosh darn it I thought I fixed that. Officially fixed now!


----------



## Stryke

Well, you fought well, Dotcom. Nice effort.

Anyway... Tenerock, lets get ready to rumble! (You can call him Ten for short.)


----------



## Eifie

Let's go out with a bang, Tommy!

*Superpower x3*


----------



## Stryke

Um... I don't think these Superpowers will be good for us... better use Torment. After that, theres really no need to attack, so lets focus on that speed stat of yours.

*Torment~Rock Polish~Rock Polish*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Five*

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Orienting himself on the field.
*Commands*:  Torment~Rock Polish~Rock Polish

*Eifie* (OO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: 4% (capped)
*Energy*: 25%
*Status*: Feeling awfully weak. [-1 Attack, -1 Defense, Psychic-type, Toxic poisoned (5% this round, 6% next round)]
*Commands*:  Superpower x3

-----

With a burst of light, a new Pokemon appeared on the field in Dotcom's place. The newcomer inhaled deeply through his large nose, enjoying the feeling of fresh, clean air. What a difference from being inside of a stuffy Pokeball. Tenorock lightly moved his rock limbs, stretching them (as much as a rock could). Relishing these newfound fresh breaths and uninterested in his opponent as of yet, Tenorock closed his eyes and let his internal magnetic system line up with that of the grassy field. He took a few adjustment steps until he was standing straight north and south; this put him at slight odds to the angle of the field and his opponent, but Tenorock merely eyed them without turning. He had a bit of pity for those who were unable to instinctively line themselves up with the planet's magnetic field. No matter, he would fight at a proper angle like this and perhaps would even bestow some order on these directionally lost beings around him. 

Tommy took a deep breath herself. _This is it,_ she thought. _The end._ She didn't know this newcomer, but that was just as well; she would do all she could for her incoming teammate. Crouching down, threading grass through her fingers (despite her pain, she was pleased still to see it scorch beneath her fiery hands), she summoned every last ounce of strength she still had remaining. A devilish glint appeared in her eyes. Oh, she would not go down easily. Across the field, the Nosepass still stood, just breathing, and turned slightly away from her - he wouldn't even see it coming. The fire of battle swirled inside of her, and with a final _shout_, she leaped high into the air, sunlight striking her fur. Savagely, she dropped down on Tenorock, striking him with a massive hit right where he least expected it. Tenorock gasped in shock and pain. Tranquility scattering away from him, he shouted at the little Darumaka. _Why, you tyrant! How dare you stoop to such a low level as this - attacking an esteemed being without even any hint of a warning? You should be ashamed._ Tenorock snickered and Tommy's stomach turned with poison and guilt. 

Was she really that awful? Tommy thought she had done a great job, making a fantastic leap for both herself and her team. And, weak as she was, she even felt like she had one more shred of fight left in her. Now, she just... Tommy raised her eyes to the sky, and a single tear fell unbidden from her eyes. It glittered in the light and Tommy choked back a sob. No, surely she had done all she could. Across the field, Tenorock found a hard bit of earth two degrees west of his current position and stood there now, grinding down the sharp edges of his rock body so that when the time came, he would move as light as the stars in the sky.

Tommy sank to her knees, the poison beating through her body now unbearable. A few more tears had fallen and steamed off from her fiery face. As the Zoom Lens fell from her hands and her eyes unwillingly closed, she drew deep inside herself for the calm she had so often sought in this battle. At last, after all her struggle, there it was. A peaceful smile lit upon her face and she lay back in the grass, an enormous sigh leaving her as she finally rested. She had done all she could, she thought as the daylight faded black, and no opponent's cruel words would reach her where she was going.

-----

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 75% 74%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: A bit surprised by the sudden onslaught, but sticking to his instincts. [+2 Speed]
*Used*:  Torment ~ Rock Polish

*Eifie* (XO)

Super Smile Tomato the female Darumaka
*Speed*: 50
*Ability*: Hustle
(Multiplies all moves' base power by 1.2, but lowers their accuracy by a flat 20%.)
*Item*: Zoom Lens
(Raises moves' accuracy by 20% when the holder moves after its target.)
*Health*: *0% - Knocked Out!*
*Energy*: 18%
*Status*: Finally, finally giving in to the pain. [-2 Attack, -2 Defense, Psychic-type, Toxic poisoned (6% this round, 7% next round)]
*Used*: Superpower ~ Nothing​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Tommy moves first and uses Superpower. Tenorock follows with Torment. Tommy takes 2% damage from Toxic, leaving her with 2% health. 

Tommy's energy:
Superpower: (120+20)/20 = 7%
Total: 7%

Ten's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
Superpower: 12% - 1% (-1 Attack) x 1.2 (Hustle) x 1.5 (Fighting to Rock) = 19.8% round down = 19% 12% x 1.2 (Hustle) - 1% (-1 Attack) x 1.5 (Fighting to Rock) = 20.1% round down = 20%
80% accuracy (Hustle) (roll ≤ 80 for hit): rolled 24, hit
5% critical hit chance (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 1, CH
Critical Hit bonus: 12% x 0.5 = 6% 
(Tommy's Attack and Defense are each -2)
Total: 25% 26%

Ten's energy
Torment: 4%
Total: 4%

Tommy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic poisoning: 2% (6% round total)
Total: 2%

*Action Two*

Tommy tries to use another Superpower, but can't because of Torment. She does nothing. Tenorock follows with Rock Polish. Tommy's poison damage knocks her out at the end of this action. 

Tommy's energy:
No change
Total: 0%

Ten's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
No change
Total: 0%

Ten's energy
Rock Polish: 2%
Total: 2%
(Tenorock has +2 Speed)

Tommy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic poisoning: 2% (6% round total)
Total: 2%

*Action Three*

Tenorock stands alone. The wind blows gently across the field. 

Tommy's energy:

Total: %

Ten's health/Tommy's damage dealt:

Total: %

Ten's energy

Total: %

Tommy's health/Ten's damage dealt:

Total: %





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

Tommy's energy:
25% - 7% (Superpower) = 18%

Ten's health/Tommy's damage dealt:
100% - 25% 26% (Superpower) = 75% 74%

Ten's energy:
100% - 4% (Torment) - 2% (Rock Polish) = 94%

Tommy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
4% - 2% (Toxic poisoning) - 2% (Toxic poisoning) = 0% (knocked out on action two)




*Notes*:


Speed order: Tenorock (50) stands alone.
Tommy scored a critical hit on action one.
Nosepass's speed is 30, but with a +2 Speed boost, I figured it would be 50 now - I've seen speed boosts handled different ways, and multiples of 10 seems easy to keep track of. If there's a better way, I can switch it. 
*Eifie* sends out, *Stryke* commands first, and then *Eifie* commands.


----------



## Eifie

What you did for speed stages is fine. Hustle affects base power directly, so you should have applied that modifier before accounting for Tommy's lowered Attack. In this case it happens to make a difference of 1% damage. Everything else looks good, though!

Now to send out someone more interesting so you can show off more of your reffing chops... let's go, *crab guy*!







fuckin' majestic


----------



## Stryke

Eifie said:


> Now to send out someone more interesting so you can show off more of your reffing chops.


That doesn't sound too good...

First off, Ten: *Taunt*, for obvious reasons. Then, *Toxic*. And finally, because I want to get some damage dealt, *Ice Punch*. If somehow at any point your health is 40-99% less than crab guy's, *Pain Split*. And good luck out there!

*Taunt/Pain Split~Toxic/Pain Split~Ice Punch/Pain Split*


----------



## Eifie

Very well! crab guy, please *Protect* yourself against that Taunt, then go for a one-action *Solar Beam*. Let's finish off with *Confuse Ray*, but if he uses Pain Split, *Protect* against it.

*Protect ~ Solar Beam ~ Confuse Ray / Protect*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Six*

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 75% 74%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: A bit surprised by the sudden onslaught, but sticking to his instincts. [+2 Speed]
*Commands*: Taunt/Pain Split~Toxic/Pain Split~Ice Punch/Pain Split

*Eifie* (XO)

crab guy the female Lileep
*Speed*: 23
*Ability*: Storm Drain
(Absorbs Water moves, raising Special Attack by one stage. Redirects single-target Water moves to this Pokémon where possible.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Swaying gorgeously
*Commands*: Protect ~ Solar Beam ~ Confuse Ray / Protect

-----

Lilith the crab guy appeared dramatically, waving her orange- and pink-arms in the air like beautiful swaying grass. _Gorgeous_ swaying grass. She kept her eyes closed for a while, letting the sunlight soak into her radiant purple skin. Opening one eye a fraction, she spotted her opponent, who was patiently waiting for her to orient herself to the battlefield. With a flirty laugh, crab guy swung her whole body at the waist, showing off. She used all of the best seaweed-conditioners, of course, which resulted in her glowing health.

Ten turned his eyes at the newcomer. _Ah, a fellow Rock-type,_ he thought, nodding cordially. His eyes trailed her a moment longer than was polite. _Of course, a particularly... dated kind. You're simply out of style. Were you going for_ ancient _with that hairdo?_ Lilith heard Ten's attempts to enrage her, but she quickly tossed up a bubble of protection, which hardened into a transparent shield. _Those insults are SO 100 million years ago,_ she thought haughtily as she swayed, swayed her flower-disguised tentacles.

_Why, the arrogant little-_ Ten's good temper faltered as Lilith the crab guy blatantly ignored his wonderfully-put together insult. Turning just a bit off of his straight north-south pathway (to reflect the un-gentlemanly-ness of his next action), he dug up a glob of the earth's most awful toxins and threw it at her. Lilith the crab guy shrieked as the oily mixture soaked through her beautiful skin, diminishing her glow of perfect health. In retaliation, she opened her tentacle-arms wide to the sunlight, gathering its energy in hasty, angry sweeps. The light seared and burned as she tried to harness it all in half the time she usually took, and she knew she was running out of time. A fierce glow had sprouted all around her, and with a cry, she let it loose at the very last second. Ten gasped as the light struck him; he had just given up on her attacking this action and was moving on to his next command. The violence of her strike stunned him speechless.

_Well then,_ Ten thought, regaining his wits. _No more of this gentlemanly business._ He stretched out a magnetic energy towards Lilith, linking up their life support systems. Just as he did so, however, Lilith laughed and tossed up another shimmering barrier. _Can't touch me,_ she cackled, even as she stood a bit hunched over from the effort of her previous attack.

-----

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 63% 84%
*Status*: Not very pleased. [+2 Speed]
*Used*: Taunt ~ Toxic ~ Pain Split

*Eifie* (XO)

crab guy the female Lileep
*Speed*: 23
*Ability*: Storm Drain
(Absorbs Water moves, raising Special Attack by one stage. Redirects single-target Water moves to this Pokémon where possible.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 78% 87%
*Status*: A little winded. [Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)]
*Used*: Protect ~ Solar Beam (one action) ~ Protect​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

(Ten's Pain Split conditional activates if Ten drops below (crab guy's health - 40), which is in this case 60%.) Ten is at 74% health and does not use Pain Split. Ten uses Taunt. crab guy uses Protect, which retroactively takes priority. Taunt is unsuccessful.


crab guy's energy:
Protect: 2% (base energy) + 1% (Taunt) (non-damaging moves blocked by Protect cost no extra energy)
Total: 3% 2%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
No change
Total: 0%

Ten's energy
Taunt: 4%
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
No change
Total: 0%

*Action Two*

(Ten's Pain Split conditional activates if Ten drops below (crab guy's health - 40), which is in this case 60%.) Ten is still at 74% health and doesn't use Pain Split. Ten uses Toxic. Following that, crab guy uses a one-action Solar Beam. This happens at the very end of the action and costs crab guy extra effort to pull off in one go.

crab guy's energy:
Solar Beam (one-action): (120+20)/20 = 7% - 1% (STAB) + 3% (one-action) = 9%
Total: 9%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Solar Beam (one-action): 12% + (12/4) = 3% (STAB) = 15% x 1.5 (Grass to Rock) = 22.5% round down = 22%
Total: 22%

Ten's energy
Toxic: 4%
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic: 1% (2% round total)
90% accuracy (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 27, hit
Total: 1%

*Action Three*

(Ten's Pain Split conditional activates if Ten drops below (crab guy's health - 40), which is in this case 59%.) Ten is at 52% health, so Ten uses Pain Split. crab guy sees him starting Pain Split and tries to use Protect. Because she is not using Protect consecutively, Protect is successful and Pain Split is not.


crab guy's energy:
Protect: 2% + 23/3 round up = 8% (blocking Pain Split counts as blocking a non-damaging attack, and therefore incurs no extra energy)
Total: 10% 2%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Pain Split: Ten regains health, (99 - 52)/2 = 23.5%, round down = 23%, negated by Protect
(crab guy's health is 99%, Ten's health is 52%)
Total: 0%

Ten's energy
Pain Split: 23% 2% (Pain Split does not incur extra energy costs if its damage is prevented - energy of Pain Split is dependent on the amount of damage dealt) 
Total: 23% 2%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic: 1% (2% round total)
Pain Split: crab guy loses health, (99 - 52)/2 = 23.5%, round down = 23%, negated by Protect
(crab guy's health is 99%, Ten's health is 52%)
Total: 1%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

crab guy's energy:
100% - 3% 2% (Protect) - 9% (Solar Beam one-action) - 10% 2% (Protect) = 78% 87%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
74% - 0% - 22% (Solar Beam) - 0% = 52%

Ten's energy:
94% - 4% (Taunt) - 4% (Toxic) - 23% 2% (Pain Split) = 63% 84%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
100% - 0% - 1% (Toxic) - 1% (Toxic) = 98%




*Notes*:


Speed order: Tenorock (50) > crab guy (23).
For the first action's Protect, I added 1% energy for successfully blocking Taunt - since it's really just words, I figured it wouldn't take much to block it. there is no extra energy cost because Taunt is a non-damaging move. 
In keeping with the "disadvantage the user," I rounded the damage caused/healed from Pain Split down. Though it only matters for energy.
I'm mixing sources for Pain Split (the database and this post). The database specifies the energy cost, so I went with that despite Negrek's post. The database does not specify what happens if Pain Split is blocked, so I used Negrek's post for that. Conclusions drawn from that logic are posted below:
Ten didn't recover any health from Pain Split, but because it was blocked by an outside force (Protect), he still had to pay the extra energy.
According to the database, the extra energy is equal to the amount of health that would have been gained.
I changed things about Pain Split but didn't feel like rewriting the notes just now. don't even know how to rewrite the notes because it's kind of confusing XD
Rewritten summary:
Protect costed no extra energy on the first and third action due to blocking non-damaging attacks. *This is the precedent I'll use for the rest of this battle, but may look into changing for future battles!*
Pain Split costs energy based on its damage dealt, not the health that would have been restored. (I'm pretty sure that's the proper conclusion out of all this editing!)
*Eifie* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

I am, as usual, tired and in a hurry, so for now I'm just posting the things that jump out at me right away. I haven't yet looked closely at the other calculations.

Protect doesn't cost any extra energy when blocking non-damaging moves such as Taunt. For all those, it's just a flat 2% energy. The same is true for Pain Split; Negrek mentions an extra 1% energy there, actually, but as far as I know that's not something that's true today. That may have been part of the old scale.

I could have sworn there was an actual thing about the energy cost when Pain Split is prevented by Substitute or something, but apparently I've just made that up entirely. However, when Pain Split is blocked in a way where it can't even deal any damage (which makes this different from the Heal Block situation), it should be costing the base 2% energy. By the way, I think Negrek misspoke in that post where she said "half the health recovered"; she almost certainly meant "half the difference", i.e. the amount of health recovered.

The thing I wanted you to see this round (but it's very hard to actually stumble upon it yourself, so I'm not going to fault you for it or anything) is that Pokémon are really bad at judging health and energy totals, whether it's their own or their opponent's. Ten had no way of knowing for sure whether his health was 40-99% less than Lilith's, so the Pain Split thing could've gone either way. It's certainly acceptable to have him default to it on the third action because he took a heavy amount of damage from Solar Beam, so mostly I just want you to be aware of this fact.

And now I am going to go collapse into bed. Patience, Lilith!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Protect doesn't cost any extra energy when blocking non-damaging moves such as Taunt. For all those, it's just a flat 2% energy.


Fixed.



> The same is true for Pain Split; Negrek mentions an extra 1% energy there, actually, but as far as I know that's not something that's true today. That may have been part of the old scale.
> 
> I could have sworn there was an actual thing about the energy cost when Pain Split is prevented by Substitute or something, but apparently I've just made that up entirely. However, when Pain Split is blocked in a way where it can't even deal any damage (which makes this different from the Heal Block situation), it should be costing the base 2% energy. By the way, I think Negrek misspoke in that post where she said "half the health recovered"; she almost certainly meant "half the difference", i.e. the amount of health recovered.


(I'm mainly rephrasing this to check if I understand) So for Protect purposes, Pain Split counts as a non-damaging attack? When Pain Split is unsuccessful in causing damage, the user doesn't pay the extra energy cost. And when it is successful in causing damage, the user pays the energy cost regardless of how much health it actually gets back?



> The thing I wanted you to see this round (but it's very hard to actually stumble upon it yourself, so I'm not going to fault you for it or anything) is that Pokémon are really bad at judging health and energy totals, whether it's their own or their opponent's. Ten had no way of knowing for sure whether his health was 40-99% less than Lilith's, so the Pain Split thing could've gone either way. It's certainly acceptable to have him default to it on the third action because he took a heavy amount of damage from Solar Beam, so mostly I just want you to be aware of this fact.


Ah, I would have missed that. That makes sense, since it seems like a very specific thing that would be hard for a non-computer to be aware of. Noted for the future. 

I edited the calculations. I always end up making these edits late at night, so let me know if I missed something again and I'll fix it when it's not so late! (Apparently we both tend to do these things at the end of the day haha)


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Fixed.


Apparently, it's allowable to charge some small cost (like 1%) for Protecting against non-damaging moves. Nobody else I talked to knew this, so I guess we all learned something new today! (So, if you prefer, you can charge an extra 1% for Protect against both Taunt and Pain Split, as long as you keep this consistent.)



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> (I'm mainly rephrasing this to check if I understand) So for Protect purposes, Pain Split counts as a non-damaging attack? When Pain Split is unsuccessful in causing damage, the user doesn't pay the extra energy cost. And when it is successful in causing damage, the user pays the energy cost regardless of how much health it actually gets back?


That's correct. Pain Split is, after all, a status move, or whatever they call that class of moves that aren't physical or special. A better metric for the energy cost of Pain Split would probably be the amount of damage the foe takes from it. When things like Heal Block aren't in play, that's equivalent to the amount of health regained.



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Ah, I would have missed that. That makes sense, since it seems like a very specific thing that would be hard for a non-computer to be aware of. Noted for the future.


By the way, while we're talking about computers, even computer-like Pokémon like Porygon are no different in this regard. Negrek's said so somewhere, but I don't feel like digging it up right now. (edit: here)

I forgot to say so a few days ago (well, really I was just being lazy and waiting for you to reply first), but the rest of the calculations look fine. I hope I'll post commands tomorrow... but yesterday I was thinking that today I would try to post tournament commands, and that totally didn't work out.


----------



## Eifie

Right, one other thing I meant to say is that you accidentally put in Tommy's info instead of Lilith's in the end-of-round stats.

All right, half-assed commands are a go! Lilith, I want you to start with a *Solar Beam* unless Ten uses Pain Split. Once he gets off a Pain Split, use *Giga Drain* on his energy for the rest of the round. Otherwise follow up that Solar Beam with a *Brine* and then *Bullet Seed*. If Ten's Protecting and you're _not_ meant to be using Giga Drain, go for *Swords Dance*, *Curse*, *Substitute (10%)* if it's the first, second, third action, respectively. Also do so if he's unhittable for some reason other than Protect, Substitute, or Double Team, regardless of what move you're supposed to be using.

*Solar Beam (one action) / Giga Drain (energy) / Swords Dance ~ Brine / Giga Drain (energy) / Curse ~ Bullet Seed / Giga Drain (energy) / Substitute (10%)*


----------



## Stryke

Oy Vey Ten... we should get attacking.... but, let's not.

First off, use Double Team, because it makes things easier. Next, use Toxic, because it shouldve been done awhile ago. And finally, use Mimic, cause I'm feeling lucky. If you happen to have one clone or less remaining at any point, re-Double-Team.
*Double Team~Toxic/Double Team/Mimic/Double Team*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Seven*

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 63% 84%
*Status*: Not very pleased. [+2 Speed]
*Commands*:  Double Team~Toxic/Double Team/Mimic/Double Team

*Eifie* (XO)

Lilith the crab guy the female Lileep
*Speed*: 23
*Ability*: Storm Drain
(Absorbs Water moves, raising Special Attack by one stage. Redirects single-target Water moves to this Pokémon where possible.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 78% 87%
*Status*: A little winded. [Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)]
*Commands*:  Solar Beam (one action) / Giga Drain (energy) / Swords Dance ~ Brine / Giga Drain (energy) / Curse ~ Bullet Seed / Giga Drain (energy) / Substitute (10%)

-----

Fuming, Ten ground his rock arms around in a circle, producing a harsh grating sound. This just wouldn't do. The arrogant old rock needed to be taught a lesson. But first, Ten needed to protect his own resources. Concentrating so furiously that he let out a low, magnetic hum without even realizing it, Ten darted in a perfect square on his end of the field. In his polished-rock wake, four perfect copies of the Nosepass appeared, one in each corner of the square, and then scattered in straight lines away from the original. Lilith, over on the other end of the field, had been fairly preoccupied with her self-care routine, rubbing her arms together to make them shine when she waved them in the air. With a noise of discontent, she looked at the five Tenorocks with dismay. Which one was him? If only she had paid more attention. She was great at those "watch which Clamperl the real pearl is hidden under" games. Not to be outdone, Lilith stretched her arms wide and stared straight up into the sun, gathering its energy again. The power of the sun scorched her and she shook slightly with the effort of charging up so much energy, and when she released the scorching beam, she doubled over to catch her breath. She looked up just in time to see the sun beam strike home, bowling the real Ten over and obliterating the clones. 

Crying out with the pain of the strike, Ten shuddered as he dragged himself back to his feet, pulling on the earth's magnetic field to right himself. All of his hard-won clones were _gone_, just like that; he stamped the ground with a foot and made another methodical dash around the field, replenishing his clones.  Lilith groaned; again she had been looking down and missed Ten's clone creation. She leaned back, gargling some old water left from ancient times. It tasted awful in her mouth, full of salt and minerals, and she forcefully spit it at one of the Tenorock's. The water drenched the rock-type and it squealed before vanishing: a clone. 

Pleased with his successful clones, Ten replayed Lilith's last move, memorizing her movements. He made a few experimental gargles until he got it right. Pleased, he twirled around, relishing the new skill he had learned, even if it was pretty difficult for him. Lilith wasted no time; the poison turning through her system was making her agitated. She leaned back, forming seeds in her mouth, and shot them in quick bursts at one of the Tenorocks. Dismayed, the first clump passed straight through the clone, and the second tore it up entirely.

-----

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 68% 71% 75%
*Status*: Feeling unsteady. [+2 Speed, 2 clones remaining]
*Used*: Double Team ~ Double Team ~ Mimic (Brine)

*Eifie* (XO)

Lilith the crab guy the female Lileep
*Speed*: 23
*Ability*: Storm Drain
(Absorbs Water moves, raising Special Attack by one stage. Redirects single-target Water moves to this Pokémon where possible.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 71% 68%
*Status*: Displeased at her inaccuracies. [Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)]
*Used*: Solar Beam (one-action) ~ Brine ~ Bullet Seed​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Ten uses Double Team and produces four clones. Because Ten's not using Pain Split or Protect, Lilith uses a one-action Solar Beam. She hits the real Ten and all of his clones disappear. 

crab guy's energy:
Solar Beam (one-action): (120+20)/20 = 7% - 1% (STAB) + 3% (one-action) = 9% 
Total: 9%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Solar Beam: 12% + (12/4) = 3% (STAB) = 15% x 1.5 (Grass to Rock) = 22.5% round down = 22%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 68, no CH
Double Team accuracy (roll ≤ 1 out of 5 for hitting the real Ten): rolled 1, hit Ten
Clones destroyed: 4 of 4, 0 left
Total: 22%

(Ten's health, end of action one: 52% - 22% = 30%)

Ten's energy
Double Team: 4 clones*1% = 4%
Clones produced: Boosted Speed = 50/12.5 = 4
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic: 1% (3% round total)
Total: 1%

*Action Two*

Ten realizes he has zero clones left and so uses Double Team. Lilith uses Brine. It hits one clone, leaving Ten with 3 clones. 

crab guy's energy:
Brine: (65*2+20)/20 = 7.5% round up = 8%
Total: 8%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Brine: (6.5*2)% = 13% x 1.5 (Water to Rock) = 19.5% round down = 19%
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 13, no CH 
Double Team accuracy (roll ≤ 1 out of 5 for hitting the real Ten): rolled 5, hit a clone 
Clones destroyed: 1 of 4, 3 left
Total: 0%

Ten's energy
Double Team: 4 clones*1% = 4%
Clones produced: Boosted Speed = 50/12.5 = 4
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic: 1% (3% round total)
Total: 1%

*Action Three*

Ten uses Mimic, which turns into Brine. Lilith uses Bullet Seed. It hits one clone, leaving Ten with 2 clones. 

crab guy's energy:
Bullet Seed: 50/20 = 2.5% - 1% (STAB) = 1.5% round up = 2%
Total: 2%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Bullet Seed: (25x2)/10 = 5% + (5/4) = 1.25% (STAB) x 1.5 (Grass to Rock) = 9.375% round down = 9%
Number of strikes (roll ≤ 16 for 5, ≤ 33 for 4, ≤ 66 for 3, ≤ 100 for 2): rolled 69, 2 hits
[using Gen V mechanics: (roll ≤ 16.7 round down = 16 for 5, ≤ 16.7+16.7 = 33.4 round down = 33 for 4, ≤ 33.4+33.3 = 66.7 round down = 66 for 3, ≤ 66.7+33.3 = 100 for 2)]
Double Team accuracy (roll ≤ 1 out of 4 for hitting the real Ten): rolled 4, hit a clone 
Clones destroyed: 1 of 3, 2 left
Hit One: 
     Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 94, no CH
Hit Two:
     Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 41, no CH
Total: 0%

Ten's energy
Mimic: 5% 1% 
Total: 5% 1%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Toxic: 1% (3% round total)
Total: 1%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

crab guy's energy:
87% - 9% (Solar Beam one-action) - 8% (Brine) - 2% (Bullet Seed) = 68%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
52% - 22% (Solar Beam) - 0% (Brine, hit a clone) - 0% (Bullet Seed, hit a clone) = 30%

Ten's energy:
84% - 4% (Double Team) - 4% (Double Team) - 5% 1% (Mimic) = 71% 75%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
98% - 1% (Toxic poisoning) - 1% (Toxic poisoning) - 1% (Toxic poisoning) = 95%




*Notes*:


Speed order: Tenorock (50) > Lilith (23).
Lilith's moves hit clones on the second and third actions.
Tenorock has Mimic'd Brine and now knows that move for the duration of the battle. 
Mimic can target a particular move, but without specification, chose the last move used by Lilith.
*Stryke* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

Looks good, for the most part. I wouldn't have charged nearly so much energy for Mimic. I'm guessing you got that from my tournament battle with MD; usually refs will go more in the direction of 1-2% energy for Mimic, with Mimic costing more energy if the move to be mimicked happened several actions ago. Since the move Ten was copying had just happened, I would, well, strongly disagree with charging more than 2% energy for Mimic, or 3% if you absolutely must. I suppose it's up to you there, though.

As for your approval, I suppose we can go with what we discussed over PM whenever you feel like it. I don't really feel that waiting another couple of rounds before approving you would provide much benefit.

Stryke, you can go ahead and command.

(reading this over I think I sound really grumpy lmao but I'm just tired ok)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Looks good, for the most part. I wouldn't have charged nearly so much energy for Mimic. I'm guessing you got that from my tournament battle with MD; usually refs will go more in the direction of 1-2% energy for Mimic, with Mimic costing more energy if the move to be mimicked happened several actions ago. Since the move Ten was copying had just happened, I would, well, strongly disagree with charging more than 2% energy for Mimic, or 3% if you absolutely must. I suppose it's up to you there, though.


I was going off of that battle, yeah. I'll do 1% energy then, since she _did_ just use it. I was going to charge 2% because it seems like a hard move for a Nosepass to use, but I suppose that can apply whenever Ten uses it.

Also I totally had Ten and Lilith's end-of-round energies switched. Fixed that too!



> As for your approval, I suppose we can go with what we discussed over PM whenever you feel like it. I don't really feel that waiting another couple of rounds before approving you would provide much benefit.


:D That works for me! And yeah, I think I mainly just need more practice/exposure to weird situations xD


----------



## Eifie

All right, consider yourself *approved*, unless MF finds something catastrophically wrong with your reffings!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> All right, consider yourself *approved*, unless MF finds something catastrophically wrong with your reffings!


:D Yay! Thanks Eifie! I shall do my best!


----------



## Stryke

Well, I'll keep it simple: ice punch a lot. If Lilith uses any status moves, magic coat.

*Ice Punch/Magic Coat~Ice Punch/Magic Coat~Ice Punch/Magic Coat*

(Just to be clear: is the battle still in progress? Sandstone got approved, so I'm not sure if that means that the battle over.)


----------



## Eifie

Stryke said:


> (Just to be clear: is the battle still in progress? Sandstone got approved, so I'm not sure if that means that the battle over.)


Yep! She'll continue reffing it to the end.

All right, Lilith! Start with a *Rock Slide* to get rid of those clones—if Ten still has clones after that, keep trying until there's just one of him left. Then go with *Energy Ball* and *Brine*. If you find yourself too frozen to use Rock Slide, try to sweep a *Secret Power* around to destroy the clones instead.

*Rock Slide / Secret Power ~ Energy Ball / Rock Slide / Secret Power ~ Brine / Rock Slide / Secret Power*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Eight*

*Stryke* (XO)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 68% 71% 75% 
*Status*: Feeling unsteady. [+2 Speed, 2 clones remaining]
*Commands*:  Ice Punch/Magic Coat~Ice Punch/Magic Coat~Ice Punch/Magic Coat

*Eifie* (XO)

Lilith the crab guy the female Lileep
*Speed*: 23
*Ability*: Storm Drain
(Absorbs Water moves, raising Special Attack by one stage. Redirects single-target Water moves to this Pokémon where possible.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 71% 68%
*Status*: Displeased at her inaccuracies. [Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round)]
*Commands*:  Rock Slide / Secret Power ~ Energy Ball / Rock Slide / Secret Power ~ Brine / Rock Slide / Secret Power

-----

The wind swirled around Ten as he and his two clones stood resolutely in the swaying grass. Holding his head high, he set his steeled eyes on his target. Firmly he placed his feet in line with the earth's magnetic fields and held his arms out from his sides. The clones mimicked his movements perfectly and a joyous, desperate energy surged through him - he was his very own Nosepass army. Ice crawled up and down his arms and he gathered the energy together in his hands before leaping forth and smacking Lilith in the side with it. The Lileep crooned in pain and retaliated with a rolling, rocking motion; her slight shivers from poison and icy cold accentuated her ancient dance. Suddenly the ground between Ten and Lilith burst open, raining jagged rocks down onto Ten and his clones. Ten let out a strangled shriek as his hard-won clones disintegrated and he was left alone, feeling some of his strange determination feeling ebbing away.

Ignoring the cold pit of dread growing in his stomach, Ten's fists slicked themselves with ice again and he swung them at Lilith. Flakes of frost scattered around his strike and he pulled back quickly, watching to see if the ice took hold. Lilith shuddered but scuttled backwards, making unnecessary movements to check her condition: still mobile. Closing her eyes briefly, she wiggled her tentacle arms and siphoned off a stream of grassy energy. Ten watched it, mesmerized, as the very motion of the grass and the wind was transformed into a green sun just before him. With a whistle of wind and a bright flash of light, the orb struck Ten down before he could even register it as a threat. 

He picked himself back up with difficulty. Oh, this was not how he was going to go down, not to the likes of _this_ undignified Rock-type. With one final burst of effort, Ten struck Lilith with his frosty fists, feeling the cold deep within his rock fingers. Lilith screamed with fury and frustration. She had one, final thing to say to this Nosepass: she gargled up saltwater and drizzled it over him with a forceful spray.

The saltwater snaked its way over Ten's head and hands, cracking the ice covering his fists. It soaked straight through him and the pain of his wounds ached with the sting of saltwater. Exhausted, he let himself fall down into the grass, short legs hanging up in the air. Oh, how good it felt to not have to move. Ten closed his eyes, and the relief of not moving made tears leak from his eyes. And he didn't even mind that the Lileep who had caused him such grief still stood before him, waving her arms around in the air, catching the now-setting sun, in a stunningly glorious display. The world spun around them as the sun set over the field, and Ten drifted off into a dreamless sleep.

-----

*Stryke* (XX)





Tenorock the male Nosepass
*Speed*: 30
*Ability*: Magnet Pull
(Prevents Steel-type opponents from switching out or escaping. Can pull in Steel-types or reveal them when hidden with the use of an action.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: *0% - Knocked Out!* (capped) 
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Utterly exhausted, but finally resting. [+2 Speed, 0 clones remaining]
*Used*: Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch

*Eifie* (XO)

Lilith the crab guy the female Lileep
*Speed*: 23
*Ability*: Storm Drain
(Absorbs Water moves, raising Special Attack by one stage. Redirects single-target Water moves to this Pokémon where possible.)
*Item*: Lucky Egg
(Gives the holder one extra experience point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 58%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Swaying gloriously, obliviously, victoriously. [Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round)]
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Energy Ball ~ Brine​



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

Ten uses Ice Punch, Lilith uses Rock Slide to remove clones.  

crab guy's energy:
Rock Slide: 75/20 = 3.75% + 1% (added effect) - 1% (STAB) = 3.75% round up = 4%
Total: 4%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Rock Slide: 7.5*(3/(2+3)) = 4.5% +7.5/4 = 1.875% = 9.375% 6.375% round down = 9% 6%
90% accuracy (roll ≤ 90 for hit): 
     Ten: rolled 31, hit
     Clone 1: rolled 71, hit
     Clone 2: rolled 48, hit
Clones destroyed: 2 of 2, 0 left
30% chance of flinching (roll ≤ 30 for flinch): rolled 35, no flinch
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 10, no CH
Total: 9% 6%

Ten's energy
Ice Punch: 75/20 = 3.75% round up = 4%
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Ice Punch: 7.5% x 1.5 (Ice to Rock/Grass) = 11.25% round down = 11%
10% chance of freezing (roll ≤ 10 for freezing): 17, no freezing
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 42, no CH
Toxic: 1% (4% round total)
Total: 12%

*Action Two*

Ten uses Ice Punch, Lilith uses Energy Ball because she was successful at removing his clones. 

crab guy's energy:
Energy Ball: 90/20 = 4.5% - 1% (STAB) = 3.5% round up = 4%
Total: 4%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Energy Ball: 9% + (9/4) = 2.25% (STAB) x 1.5 (Grass to Rock) = 16.875% round down = 16%
10% chance of lowering SpD (roll ≤ 10 for lowering): 87, no lowering
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 7, no CH
Total: 16%

Ten's energy
Ice Punch: 75/20 = 3.75% round up = 4%
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Ice Punch: 7.5% x 1.5 (Ice to Rock/Grass) = 11.25% round down = 11%
10% chance of freezing (roll ≤ 10 for freezing): rolled 42, no freezing
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 7, no CH
Toxic: 2% (4% round total)
Total: 13%

*Action Three*

Ten uses Ice Punch again. Lilith uses Brine. 

crab guy's energy: 
Brine: 65/20 = 3.25% x 2 = 6.5% round up = 7% (65*2+20)/20 = 7.5% round up = 8%
Total: 7% 8%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
Brine: 6.5% x 2 x 1.5 (Water to Rock) = 19.5% round down = 19%
Total: 19%

Ten's energy
Ice Punch: 75/20 = 3.75% round up = 4%
Total: 4%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
Ice Punch: 7.5% x 1.5 (Ice to Rock/Grass) = 11.25% round down = 11%
10% chance of freezing (roll ≤ 10 for freezing): 51, no freezing
Critical hit (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 80, no CH
Toxic: 1% (4% round total)
Total: 12%





Spoiler: summary calculations



*Round Total*

crab guy's energy:
68% - 4% (Rock Slide) - 4% (Energy Ball) - 7% 8% (Brine) = 53% 52%

Ten's health/crab guy's damage dealt:
30% - 9% 6% (Rock Slide) - 16% (Energy Ball) - 19% (Brine) = 0% (capped on action 3)

Ten's energy:
75% - 4% (Ice Punch) - 4% (Ice Punch) - 4% (Ice Punch) = 63%

crab guy's health/Ten's damage dealt:
95% - 12% (Ice Punch and Toxic poisoning) - 13% (Ice Punch and Toxic poisoning) - 12% (Ice Punch and Toxic poisoning) = 58%




*Notes*:


Speed order: Tenorock (50) > Lilith (23).
Lilith's Rock Slide took out Ten's clones on action one. 
Ten's damage was capped on action three, but the cap was still higher than his remaining health, so it didn't much matter.
And with that, Eifie is the winner! I'll wait to close the battle in case I need to change anything, but barring any major changes, Eifie gets $20 and 2 experience/happiness for Tommy and 3 experience/2 happiness for Lilith (because of her Lucky Egg - how do I enter that into the database?), and Stryke gets $10 and 1 experience/happiness for Dot com and 2 experience/happiness for Tenorock. 
Good battle, you two! I hope you had fun - thanks for being my practice battlers :)


----------



## Eifie

Looks good! I think most refs like to charge a penalty to Rock Slide's damage for hitting multiple targets even if the other targets are clones, and it's probably a pretty good idea for you to apply that rule as well. The rule for the multiple target damage decrease is this: if a move damages multiple _opponents_ but not allies, its base power is multiplied by 3/(2 + X), where X is the number of targets (whether it hits all of them or not), because the move needs to be spread over multiple targets, thus "diluting" it, I guess. If a move damages everyone else on the field (like Surf or Earthquake), that's an indicator that the move is spread out by nature, so it doesn't suffer a damage penalty. I think this rule is still not documented anywhere except the old Attacks and Abilities guide, but I don't feel like mentioning this anywhere right now...

You forgot to add an extra point of energy to Brine for having over 100 base power, but apart from that, everything seems fine from a quick look (and now that you're approved, I'm not going to be doing more than that). Thanks for the excellent reffing, my apprentice! :o I very much enjoyed your characterization of my Pokémon! And thanks for the battle, Stryke!

As for the Lucky Egg thing, the database will see that Lilith was holding a Lucky Egg when this battle started, so when you check off that she participated it'll add that extra point for you automatically. You don't need to do anything extra.

(One extra thing you do need to do, though, if you don't mind: the database is going to automatically give all of us the monetary rewards for a regular battle, so just send Zhorken a VM or something linking to this battle and she can adjust the numbers.)


----------



## Stryke

Eifie said:


> And thanks for the battle, Stryke!


You too! And congrats on becoming a certified ref, Sandstone!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Fixed and sent Zhorken a message! I was wondering about Rock Slide, but then I kinda thought it didn't matter because it was supposed to be a multi target move in the first place. Now I know.



Eifie said:


> Thanks for the excellent reffing, my apprentice! :o I very much enjoyed your characterization of my Pokémon! And thanks for the battle, Stryke!


^_^ Thanks for being my mentor! It was super fun and is actually good practice for story writing hehe.



Stryke said:


> You too! And congrats on becoming a certified ref, Sandstone!


:D Thanks!


----------

